
Lessons Learned: TCP slow start doesn’t have to be so slow - chetanahuja
https://packetzoom.com/blog/lessons-learned-tcp-slow-start-doesnt-have-to-be-so-slow.html?repost
======
patkennard
Google must be working on something to fix slow start already, if not then I'm
sure Hooli XYZ has something in the works!

~~~
chetanahuja
Well there's QUIC. But it seems like it's focused on replacing HTTP/SPDY/HTTP2
and not really interested in doing mobile specific optimizations. The OP
blogpost is describing a technique involving taking account of specific
properties of mobile networks to tune slow start for each individual
connection.

------
rp248
Does TCP's slow start affect each of my requests? i.e irrespective of the
throughput it sees for a prior request?

~~~
chetanahuja
That entirely depends on what your client library (http client in most cases)
decides to do and whether the server sides plays well with persistent
connection. TCP protocol itself has no concept of "a request" really. It's
just a streaming data protocol in both directions.

------
bexp
awesome explanation on how TCP slows everything down, I'm going to try this
PacketZoom SDK mentioned in the article.

~~~
chetanahuja
This is a repost... didn't get enough love last week. Maybe if it was renamed
SlowStartJS or something....

~~~
aavegmittal
JS and slow, thats redundant!

